# WA: Wilderness Island 2013 - "The Return of the Pink Dress"



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

*Prelude - Part 1*

Well the first of this years trips got off to a bad start for me. Kent rocked up at my place to pick me up, and i was on the bowl with a case of gastro, and our trip to Canarvon for the first night went by with Kent at the wheel, and me screaming into an icecream bucket every 100k's or so.... By the time we arrived at our Motel, checked in, Kent somehow persuaded me to goto the pub for dinner, where i sipped a Lemon squash and ate a small meal. Woke up the next day still super seedy, and again kent took the wheel to our destination for the night, Onslow. Now ive never been to Onslow before, and was amazed at the industrial wasteland it was. More hi-vis than a minesite, and enough reflective tape to create a new sun. We checked into the only available accomodation in town which was a site van, and headed out for a fish at 4 Mile Creek south of town, where we landed a heap of small Queenies untill the tide turned and it shut down, After heading to the Beadon Bay pub for my first beer of the trip, an Export of all things, we had a quick night fish for zip before hitting the hay for my morning meetings.


_The Onslow salt Jetty, apparently on a higher tied can hold some great fish! Pretty typical industrial landscape of the area._

After my morning engagements, we headed to Exmouth, and timed our arrival into town with the rising tide so detoured to Wapet Creek for a quick fish. Kent was onfire, and hooked a big Giant Herring early in the piece, which he dropped at his toes while trying to grab it. We also caught a few bream and small queenies in the creek before heading into town, dropping our gear at Shanes for the night and heading over to Jims where we had a few drinks, and headed out to the Potshot with Jim, Kim and his housemates Mel, Ange and Peter. We proceeded to have a pretty decent night out, and headed back to Shanes before midnight for the trip over to the Island early Thursday morning.

Morning came and we eagerly packed Jims boat and headed east on glassed of waters to the Island, arriving late morning and quickly unpacking our gear, we hit the water just after lunch, heading south to see what was around. Trolling the usual ground resulted in a few hookups on big Cod, and as i approached the end of my run i was smashed on the heavy rod, trolling a Laser Pro 190 and had a solid hookup, with a stubborn fish that wanted the safety of the rocks. This was proving to be a bit tougher to pull into clean water, which suggested a bigger fish than average. Well i wasn't dissapointed when the biggest Malabar Groper i'd ever seen rolled onto the surface with my lure hanging from its gob! This was close to a meter long, and had a head like a boogeyboard, Kent yelled out some encouargement as i attempted to get it into the net, which proved to be impossible as only the head would fit, then disaster struck! The treble hooked the net, and the fish pulled of the lure and swam free....


_Kent with a nice Cod on the Troll._

We gave up on the troll and headed further south to some familiar ground in some deeper water about 5-6m. This year i threw in my PE2 jig rod purely for this area, and began bouncing some 40gm jigs, it didn't take long for a result and a nice Bluelined Emporer came up with a new lip peircing, followed by a reasonable Spanish Flag. On the next drop i got snagged on the bottom, and whilst trying a new angle to release the snag, there was a serious bump, then another, then my snag starts running, slowly but firmly. I'm thinking what the hell is this, then for the next 10 minutes or so, im having the fight of my life. No matter how much line i gain, this thing takes it back with ease, seemingly cruising along the bottom, barely aware it was hooked. Every now and then its pace would quicked wiith some super heavy bumps, and it would rip back any line i gained, and i was making no headway. Soon i gained a few precious meters, and with my Jig Rob at absolute maximum pressure, a few huge bumps ensued and a fast run deep snapped me off.... No idea what this was, possible monster Cod was the suspect, but easily the biggest fish ive hooked on a jig rod, ever.

We soon headed back to base again on the troll, and it was Kents turn, and after a huge hookup, he settled into a dogged fight with a big fish. This was yelling Golden Trevally in its early run, which soon settled into a dogged, deep fight. Kent circled the fish and slowly worked it to the yak, and with a hoot of glory, tail-grabbed it and hoisted it high in triumph, it was a cracker.


_kent lands his prize, and yells in triumph!_


_Superb Golden Trevally for Kent, what a ripper!_

That night we had a celebratory drink or 5, and settled into our stay. The camp has certainly become more comfortable since my last visit, and i slept like a baby ready for another day on the water. Upon awaking Jim had other ideas for us, and gave us a bunch of Bunk Beds to assemble. We knocked these over in double time in the sweltering heat, and decided to head north into the creeks to see what was biting there. What we found was Jacks, and in numbers too!! They were smashing anything we threw at them, and the sounds of Jacks smashing bait were echoing thru the mangroves everywhere we went. Kent was onfire this day and landed 5 to my 1, but we soon cracked the pattern and left early afternoon to get back for a cold beer or 3.



_A pair of jacks for a pair of yakkers, mine smashed a Laser Pro 45, but everything worked. _

Jims mates Rhett and Charles were staying during this time and Rhett was assembling Jims new Pizza Oven, which is an absolute ripper. This was to be there last night and we all had a few drinks to celebrate, in fine style Jim hit it a little earlier than others, and snuck off for an early kip, in an unusual place...


_New Pizza Oven, yet to cook a pizza!_


_Camp is looking great as always!_


_The paths back to the huts have some extra lighting this year, looks fantastic at night!_


_Jimbo grabs early siesta!_

Next day was going to be a busy one, and Jim shot off early to do a gear run into town and meet Scott Coghlan and the lads, they would load up with as much gear as possible, and a few of the yaks and return. Steve Riley from Exmouth Tackle and Camping also kindly offered to do a run back as well so we were hopeful to get the bulk of things across before they joined us the next day. Kent and i passed the morning with a shorebash up to the end of the island, where we were hit by the usual suspect in trevs and queenies. Kent found what would be referred to as the "Jack Hole" and soon started landing a few decent fish. A good Queenie was soon hooked up which was monstered by a small black tip reefy shark and was rewarded with a nice head and little else!!

We soon headed back to the camp and down to the opposite end of the island where we met Jim and Steve with two chokkers boats!! We offloaded the Yaks at Harry's beach and the rest of the bags were carted to the main camp. With duties complete, three hours till dusk and a glass off expected we headed out with steve to hit the shoals. Distracted early by several schools of incredibly flighty tuna we wasted an hour or so chasing them around for only a few macks as reward. Kimmie soon hooked up big on her baitcaster outfit and a big Roosta popper, perched on the bow her cries of excitement where echoed with our words of encouragement as the fish ran hard, and tore line of the little spool untill with a ping, the last of the braid shot through the eyelets and dissapeared. Steve looked in horror as Kim turned and looked in dissapointment! We rocketed off in Steves missile which was exceeding 40 knots with supercar acceleration in the flat water and hit another shoal where i tied on a jig and bounced a little Caprice in the shallow water, was smashed by a ripper Golden which fought hard, and really tested my Xzoga PE2 stick, but it was soon boated and released after a few snaps.


_Kent letting rip a small slice!_


_TOOONNA!_


_Hanging out for a Jig._


_Kimmie hooked up!_


_Golden, i love em!_

Unfortunatley, Steves plans to stay the night and join us for a few drinks was derailed by a misunderstanding with Jim and he ended up being called home for reprimands at home, Jim was feeling really bad about the whole affair and was forgiven after the rest of us decided to punish him, and the shenanigans began! We partied on into the night and prepped for the arrival of the guys on sunday, Jim was planning to head off early to pick them up. Kent and i had a small sleep in and went for another look at the jack Hole, upon returning to the camp after a good session we spotted a Dugong grazing the weed beds right in front of the camp, which we took as an omen. It was a special moment to end my _Prelude_ watching the beast slowly moving in the shallows, blending into the bottom almost like a chameleon.

Soon the guys would arrive, so we waited.


_Face has been disguised to protect the wearer of the Pink Dress, punishment has never looked so good.... _


_A Dugong grazes the shallows._

To be continued......


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Not sure anyone is reading this but will continue the tale...

*The Week*

So around 1-2pm the boats arrived with a load of mad yakkers, Glenn, John, Vandy and Dutchie along with Kent all being their second trip, and the newcomers in Gale and Herman. We picked up the boys and the last few loads of gear and got them up to the Camp, and settled into there cabins. A quick arvo fish was enjoyed by nearly all, and the lads all managed a fish or two before returning back to the beach for an evening beer and one of Jims hearty meals. The first night is always a good night, and the party animals soon become obvious, this trip it was the regulars and i could see it was going to be a fun trip. We kicked on talking about life, the universe and everything after before retiring and preparing our minds and bodies for the week to come. The tides were starting small and early, and building to large and later, so it was looking great!!


_The nightly hang out was generally round the bar!_


_The rowdy ones were obvious early...._


_Vandy searching out into the darkness with the yaks below on the beach._

We awoke Monday to a howling sou'westerly breeze, this made yakking almost impossible, if not seriously uncomfortable, and was the first time in my 8 trips to the island where i had to call it a land based day. So the boys grabbed the bream gear, and we headed north for a long walk. This actually turned out to be an awesome idea, we walked about 2-3km up and around the northern point picking up a few Brassy Trevally and small Queenies as we walked, past the rocky point and into the wind shadow of the northern beaches of the island. Here there were a plethora of smaller species all keen to hit a lure, and several of the lads had chosen to bring the fly gear and were having a ball. After a fair trek we came to the old Camp Creek, which over the last few years has silted up a bit and is no longer suitable for anchorage, but now an awesome small creek to fish. Here we got into a series of Jacks and Cod in the deeper parts, and then as the tide dropped out the front we moved onto the flats and fished the deeper gutter where the tidal movement had cut deepish gutter. I was fishing a small Madeye Crab plastic into the gutter when i was smashed by an unseen fish, this thing went hard, took line, and fought it right out to the end. Once i finally got a view of the prey it was a whopping Yellowfin Whiting about 45cm long, biggest ive ever caught! Almost the fish of my trip too, not for size, but just the sheer fight, and aggressive take. We soon stumbled across a massive school of these fish in approx. 6 inches of water, and had a red hot whiting session, with 4-5 anglers getting a fish a cast on poppers and fly, all visual atkes, just awesome stuff.

We soon headed back to the camp and relaxed for the night, the long walk obviously took it out of the fellas and with the weather looking better for the next day we all had a quiet night, rejuvinating body and soul for potentially, we hoped a big day on the yaks the next day.

The next day was still breezy, but the boys hit the water hard! We split into a few small groups and hit several different spots. I focused my energy round my usual haunts, and took a few of the lads with me, we caught all the usual suspects, plenty of Queenies to 600-700mm, Brassy, Golden and Giant Trevally to 2kg, Blue Lined Emporer, Spango's, Flags, Cod in numbers and of course Jacks! We all caught at least a few better fish this day, including me hooking my fish of the trip in a thumping Golden Trevally on a 5" Madeye Flick Stick in a custom Mango Chatreuses colour, this fish hit me on my 15lb baby Viper and gave me absolute curry!! It slugged it out deep for a good 10minutes before finally relenting and allowing me to get it onboard, i was stoked!!! These are by far my favourite fish to catch at the Island, and this one was a beauty! The rest of the day we were plagued with Cod when trolling, and were smashed by the first of many BIG GT encounters, where even after careful preperation with heavy gear, i constantly found myself seriously undergunned...


_Nice little Flag on a Flatt Shadd._


_Chunky Estuary Cod on the trolled Laser Pro._


_Gotta love golden Trevally!!_

The next few days were not the best weve had at Wilderness, wednesday we awoke to a howling northerly, and as all locals will tell you, don't bother when the wins swings north!! This certainly proved to be the case, and despite racking up 25km for the day, most of us caught barely a handful of fish for our efforts... The exception was Vandy, on our way out in the morning Vandy hooked and landed a ripper Queenie, which spent a lot of time out of the water, i suggest he did better than most of us that day! I was again done well and truly by another big GT, and seconds after as i was rerigging Kent cries he was belted as well, and despite his best efforts in slowing the beast, it relentlessly tore drag from his reel and ended up well into the rocky ground, and relieved him of yet another stickbait!!


_Vandy hooked up!_


_Great Queenie for Vandy on an otherwise quiet day!_

To be continued/....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Definately reading Brett!!!
Your trip reports are always awesome, keep it going!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good yarn so far, so keep it coming mate.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

*The Last Days*


_Dawn, Wilderness Island, ANZAC Day._

So firstly i must backtrack, Wednesday itself was a very special day, ANZAC Day. We all were awoken early to Jim calling us all out of bed before dawn, those who didn't get up voluntarily were rounded up! All of us assembled on the front deck as the Last Post was played (on iphone) and observed our respects, deathly silent. Unfortunatley Revelle couldn't be found online so we all contemplated for our minute of respect and went about our buisness. That night had a beautiful sunset, and anm almost full moon rising over the land. It was a funny day, still at dawn and dusk but blew hard most of the day.


_The Camp on a bright moon night._


_Glorius sunset over the Cape._

The Thursday was again, a bitter northerly wind, we tossed up on a few plans before deciding to head north and chase some Jacks and Queenies up in the extensive creek system in the northern parts of the area. Myself Gale and Kent headed right up one of the systems and things looked promising early as the tide was building with Kent hooking a good sized jack. Not long after while cruising along with Gale, he hooks up solid, and a whopping Queenie at least a meter long launches out of the water in front of him with line screaming of his reel!! Normally we would be stoked with this, but in Gales case, he was using his EGI rod and throwing a Halco Scorpion 52 on super light bream gear!! The end result was expected, after a few solid runs the hooks bent on the small lure, and the fish escaped! Not to long after this i had another big Queenie smash a popper, and then throw in on the first leap much to my disgust!! Around midday we headed back to the main river to meet up with the rest of the guys, and rendeveaux with Jim at our daily 1pm lunch meet up. Most of the guys reported the same, that it was okay till the top and then all went quiet, we hoped it would pickup as the runout picked up! After lunch of wraps, fruit and a pack of chips and can of drink for later-on we decided to go back to the same creek we had fished earlier, Vandy, Dutchie and john joined myself and Kent and we cruised back into the run and into the creek. John headed up river fishing the banks, and the rest of us threw lures around the entrance, and as the runout was just starting to back off after the inital burst things went nuts!!! We found a small section of mangroves where every lure tossed in there for the next hour was smashed by a jack, and some you couldn't get out! We got bullied by these natives for the hottest sesh of the trip. I started with Madeye Paddle Prawns, then Gulp Crabbies, and after landing a solid fish it coughed up a small shrimp which was a spitting image of the crabbies! This went on a jighead for a large Cod!! Ended being an awesome afternoon, and we all scrambled back to camp with minutes to spare with the tide running out quick, and the water dissapearing just as quick! I "tipped" my drive for about the third time that trip! Just to go with the cable ties already holding one fin on after it got fully taken out on day 2!!


_Deep Red Jack._


_Jack Junior for Kent, lip grips are a great idea for these trips._

That night at camp we settled in for a big night with a cold corona and the usual delicious selection of nibblies reguarly served up by the kitchen. an amazing feast of Lamb Shanks was prepared by Jimbo and Co, absolutely delicious, and the usual crew settled in for the night with a few bevvies with full tummies. Gale was kind enough to bring along a bottle of his family fermented port liqour called Rakir? for the lads to drink. i was immedietley cautious when Gale originally announced he didn't drink, but we all had a taste over the week, usually in shot glasses late at night or at particualy joyous moments of nightly celebration, and i can say it was certainly a potent brew! Not only could it run most piston engines in an emergency, it flamed blue with even the tiniest sniff of a flame, and was on the restricted goods watchlist at most airports in the middle east... Needless to say by the end of the week the bottle was empty, and all of us, even a protesting Gale had at least one shot!!


_Flammable Goods!!!_

We awoke the last morning of fishing to the usual morning chorus of Scotty Coghlans ipod screaming the West Perth footy club song, followed in annoying contrast by the muppets Rainbow connection. The weather looked sublime, with a gentle sou-easter blowing, things looked great and with a big early arvo high we were hoping for a big day. We all hit the southern spots for one last time, with the rest of the lads peeling off to there honey holes. We started fishing the first point and were rewarded with a few solid little Brassy Trevs, there was a lot of other action on a small beach near some mangroves but in this eddy there was also a ton of weed in the shallows so we moved on a trolled the rockbars. The morning proved to be slow, and late morning the wind one again swung north and everything was quiet. Kent and i hooked up with Scotty after lunch and as the run out began we fished the outflows hard for several hours for only Trevs and Cod. Again i was belted by a big GT, that run across the top of the water with its fins out before sounding out onto the coral and pinging me off meters above the leader. it was as Scotty and I were fishing the back of the island that while trolling a Halco Hamma he was belted, and with line peeling off his reel he was locked in battle with a suspected Golden Trevally. The fish luckily fought clean over the shallow reef, and Scotty eventually subdued the beast for a quick few picks before release. It was certainly a great moment for Scotty who was just saying he was keen for a Big Golden this trip!!


_Scotty dancing the piscatorial polka with a solid Golden._


_Beautiful fish, the Hamma is proving to be a superb slow trolled lure._

The last night at the camp was an absolute beauty! Jim cooked up his famous singapore Mud Crab which as with the majority of Jims cooking comes with a slight dose of chilli which was accompanied by fresh fish and the boys got right into it with shell fragments flying through the air! The night was brewing up into a real storm, with a lightening show kicking off with gusto in the nor-east sky, and a full moon on the rise. We all got right into a few drinks, as the Wall Of Shame awards were presented, with Gale achieving an almost impossible perfect record with only 1 point, and the Coghlan racking up an unbeatable 20ish from several lost lures, incidents and strange lapses in attention and as reward he was rewarded with the prize, and yes the Pink Dress returned. Now i certainly wont claim to having pictures of this particular wearing, but lets say as thew night kicked on some chose to wear the prize out of a yearning to experience the freedom only offered by crutchless clothing.... Around late evening the storm kicked up another gear and rain started to fall, mind you it was still 30 degrees so many chose to just hang out in the rain, the first rain ive ever seen at the island! Kent had finally locked his ipod into the stereo and he was educating us in Country music, and as midnight approached, with the thunder cracking overhead like cannonshots and lightening in the air like a floodlight, we learned a few line dancers and bootscooted into the night!!


_Lightning Storm cracking away, and slowly approaching! (Photo Scott Coghlan)_


_Nothing like a fire!_


_Wilderness Island paradise._

Love this place, can't wait to go back, and i'll be back! Thanks for reading


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Great post(s)! I guess that the East coast of Oz was like that before we stuffed it up.

Green with envy!

Jimbo


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Epic jealousy.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Magic spot, 
Thanks for the post.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------

